# House to Squat in North SFV



## Romy (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello All,

I know of a very nice 2.5 bedroom house that is available, not sure for how much longer but has been unoccupied for some time now. Still has power turned on, water running, gardeners have just installed new sod grass so I'm thinking they are going to be trying to rent this property out again soon. Please message me if you know of anyone or you would like to squat here!

-Romy


----------

